# Transducers



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Just bought the new humminbird 365ci and was wondering if I should install the transom transducer on the boat or upgrade to the thru-hull transducer.

I am running a 21 foot sea-ray.

The current depth finder is a thru-hull as there are no transom transducers right now. Upgraded the depth finder as it was do time it was over 15 years old but still got us on the fish. We needed a newer one and a gps unit so went with a combined unit.

Any info on whats best installation would be great. Thanks


----------

